# best batteries? for LED light



## z_johnny_7_bravo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, recently, I have jumped into this whole DIY flashlight thing and have decided to build my own. I am currently refreshing up on electricity (volts, amps, etc....... freshman physics didn't do much for me...). I was considering (for cost sake) doing a PVC build (maybe) and using products from luxeonstar. I like the tri star LEDs. Also I will try to incorporate some type of Adjust Pot (high, medium, and low) for battery conservation



I need some help on what batteries to use. I am completely clueless to which battery type, as well as a few other things.



I would like a long/decent battery life, and a spotlight type throw.



I do already have 2 of the the Ryobi tek4 batteries and I like the size, specs are: 4v 6WH .....any thoughts on these as well?



You can consider me a noob:thumbsup:. Forgive me if I use incorrect terminology.



Thanks,

Johnny


----------

